# Sick Puppy!



## shier23 (May 20, 2015)

Me and my girlfriend have a 3.5 month old german shepherd pup and Sunday we fed him in the morning like usual. He began to start acting really sluggish and not him self later in the day. He threw up 2 or 3 times that evening. Monday morning he was still the same just laying around and not acting his normal self he doesn't seem to be in any pain but he wouldnt eat. So Monday Afternoon we took him to the vet and they did blood test and cant find whats wrong he is still there as of now they are going to try giving him another type of medication. Has anyone experienced a problem like this any advice on what it could be we are really worried about him. The vet says hes not getting worse but not getting any better they try and force feed him and he just throws it back up. We feed him Taste of the wild puppy food when he was home.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sounds like my situation at the same age bella woke up one morning didn't want to drink so I ignore it then I tried feeding her she didn't want to eat then she threw up between 5-7 times so I said ima take her to the vet so they thought it was a stomach bug so they have me medication for her and prescribed food didn't work over the days she got worse she wouldn't come when called she wouldn't eat I had to force liquid down her mouth which was a fight so for the next 4 days that occur when I finally saw her not getting better we rushed her back they took x-Rays and found something it's called " Intessusection" it's when the intestines turn into each other basically causing knots look it up it's known to happen in puppies especially at that age so they did surgery we had to leave her there for almost two weeks she had two surgeries and now she's all better


----------



## BoyOhBoy!! (Apr 30, 2015)

It's understandable that you'd be worried. It could be any number of things, but I'm glad he is still there getting further testing and I really hope everything turns out okay!  Was he drinking water without throwing it up? Or was nothing staying down? Is he up to date on all vaccinations? Was he exposed to anything potentially harmful that you know of?


----------



## shier23 (May 20, 2015)

Yes he was up todate on everything we had actually just had him in the vets office Saturday getting his last round of shots. The first day he would drink water but throw it up but now he wont drink at all.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Look up Intessusection see if your pup symptoms fit


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

if a puppy won't drink it's an emergency. don't be on the internet, get the puppy to an emergency vet asap.


----------



## shier23 (May 20, 2015)

He's at the Vet hes been there since Monday Afternoon. He's been hooked up to an IV since he's been there.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I really hope he gets better soon! I am so sorry you must be worried sick Have they already done x-Rays? Have they mentioned the possibility of a obstruction? Did he tear up a toy or anything? maybe eat a string off something? I will be thinkig of your pup hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## BoyOhBoy!! (Apr 30, 2015)

I am really sorry, I know how hard this must be for you both. To be honest, it could be a number of things causing lethargy and inability to keep anything down. 

I have a dog who was a rescue who had parvo and then went on to have an intestinal blockage , and about 2 years ago gastroenteritis. All of these caused the same symptoms you describe your dog experiencing. I hope you have answers and a plan of action by tomorrow.

Wishing you all the best,

Mom to Remi


----------



## shier23 (May 20, 2015)

Yes they took an Xray yesterday and said his stmoach is inflamed they are the brought up the though of blockage today and are going to check into that and see if that may possible be it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

wick said:


> I really hope he gets better soon! I am so sorry you must be worried sick Have they already done x-Rays? Have they mentioned the possibility of a obstruction? Did he tear up a toy or anything? maybe eat a string off something? I will be thinkig of your pup hoping for a quick recovery.


I would be concerned about an obstruction too. We did X-rays and ultrasound on Russell when he was a puppy because he couldn't keep anything down. Turned out he had intussusception from swallowing some mystery something (it wasn't still in his body when they did the surgery). He fully recovered and is a big bouncy 2 year old now. I hope your vet can figure out what's making him sick soon!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh sorry, I misunderstood when you said he wasn't drinking...wishing you and your puppy all good things and hope you find out what's going on and the vet can take care of it VERY SOON!!! take care.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Sounds like my situation at the same age bella woke up one morning didn't want to drink so I ignore it then I tried feeding her she didn't want to eat then she threw up between 5-7 times so I said ima take her to the vet so they thought it was a stomach bug so they have me medication for her and prescribed food didn't work over the days she got worse she wouldn't come when called she wouldn't eat I had to force liquid down her mouth which was a fight so for the next 4 days that occur when I finally saw her not getting better we rushed her back they took x-Rays and found something it's called " Intessusection" it's when the intestines turn into each other basically causing knots look it up it's known to happen in puppies especially at that age so they did surgery we had to leave her there for almost two weeks she had two surgeries and now she's all better


This actually happened to one of Troy's littermates. Same styptoms, and had to go into surgery. But she made a full recovery


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd like to know how what inflamed stomach exactly means and how they visualize that with x-rays.

Why the heck are they force feeding him!! Ridiculous. 

Did they do a parvo test? Your pup may have caught parvo at the vet while getting his vaccines.

Your pup may also be experiencing a vaccine reaction (at vet Sat. getting shots, by Monday vomiting, lethargy no interest in food). 

Do not allow the vet to do "exploratory" surgery without a consult from a specialist.

My bets are on vaccine reaction, there is a treatment protocol for vaccine reaction (involves Benadryl). Ask the vet about doing this first


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It sounds like a blockage make sure they move very quickly on this and find out answers asap.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Xrays would determine a blockage.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

did you at anytime give the pup rawhide treats to chew on ?

discuss the full diet - -- lots of recalls recently 

ask the vet about activated charcoal to detox 

sincerely hoping for recovery --


----------



## superpanjy (May 8, 2015)

Wish the best to you and your puppy.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Hoping for a full and speedy recovery for your pup.


----------



## shier23 (May 20, 2015)

They did a surgery on him today. They found small chunks of wood kinda balled up inside of him. I hope this resolves the issue we will hear back from the vet first thing in the morning on how hes doing.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

shier23 said:


> They did a surgery on him today. They found small chunks of wood kinda balled up inside of him. I hope this resolves the issue we will hear back from the vet first thing in the morning on how hes doing.


I really hope this was it and that it didn't do too much damage! Thanks for keeping us all updated, I hope to hear good news from you tomorrow.


----------



## BoyOhBoy!! (Apr 30, 2015)

shier23, 

SO glad to see you post again! I, along with you, hope what they found was the root of the problem! Thanks for the update, please continue to let us know your pup progresses. 

Mom to Remi


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hopefully this will be the end to the problem. Let us know how he's doing!


----------



## shier23 (May 20, 2015)

Here are a few pictures of Koda from a few weeks ago. Thanks for all the help.















.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh he's so handsome! I am sorry you had such a scare. Crossing fingers he is well on his way to recovery after the surgery! Keep us posted please!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He is a great looking pup!


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Glad to here he's doing fine


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Do glad he's doing better! 

Just a lesson to us all about keeping an eye on our pups and why crate training (a safe place for our pup when we can't watch them) is so important!

He's a beautiful pup!


----------



## shier23 (May 20, 2015)

The vet called this morning and nothing has changed since they did the surgery. No improvement. Just still very lethargic and not able to take in any food. He's still not responding to anything they have tried. He brought up that we may have to put him down saying that his organs may not be working correctly. It just doesnt seem right when 4 days ago he was perfectly fine. Theres got to be something else. He's not getting worse but he's not getting any better


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so sorry you are going through this. My prayers are with you and handsome Koda.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I was so hopeful that they had found the cause. Hope he makes a turn around and comes home to live a long, happy life with you.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Is it possible he could have accidentally got into poison? Or maybe eaten an animal that had? They probably checked for that but just in case... Could there be more stick in another spot? Are there more vets nearby? Could you make a list of everything they have checked for? Did they give you a time estimation of how long they have before organ failure? 

I am so sorry your going through this, I hope they figure out what it is... I would call around at other vets to get any input or help maybe they have seen a similar case of an obscure problem your vet hasn't thought of. You puppy is incredibly handsome!


----------



## shier23 (May 20, 2015)

we ended up having to put him down today. His condition had gotten much much worse today. The vet call the condition (dysautonomia)


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a heartbreak. Those of us who have gone through that agonizing decision sympathize with you. Take care.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

shier23 said:


> we ended up having to put him down today. His condition had gotten much much worse today. The vet call the condition (dysautonomia)


So sorry for your loss

Are You in the Kansas/Missouri area?


----------



## BoyOhBoy!! (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh my, I am so so sorry.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I am so very sorry!

I've never heard of it and had to look it up: 
Dysautonomia is characterized by a malfunctioning of the autonomic nervous system (ANS), the system that controls the heart rate, respiration, digestion, urination, salivation, perspiration, eye pupil dilation,blood pressure, intestinal contractions, glandular activity, and physical arousal. The body functions that occur within the ANS are largely performed without conscious thought, with the exception of breathing, which works in coordination with conscious thought. This condition is also referred to as Key-Gaskell syndrome.

This is a rare condition, but when it does occur, it tends to affect dogs that are young, but beyond puppy age, and free roaming, rural dogs tend to be at greatest risk for acquiring the disorder. Otherwise, there is no gender or age that is specifically affected. There is some geographical correlation tied to canine dysautonomia, with higher incidences occurring in the Midwest, Missouri, Oklahoma, and Kansas. However, cases have been reported throughout U.S.


You are in my prayers,

Moms


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I am so sorry, he will be waiting at the rainbow bridge. This is such a terrible and sad loss, I can't even imagined he pain you are in, he will always be in your hearts and memories  it's just not fair.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh no. I am so sorry.


----------



## KPK (Jan 28, 2015)

Very sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories. Deb


----------



## superpanjy (May 8, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My sincere condolences in your loss. This is very sad!


----------



## shier23 (May 20, 2015)

llombardo said:


> So sorry for your loss
> 
> Are You in the Kansas/Missouri area?



Yes we live in Missouri on a farm


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So heartbreaking!!! I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Koda.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm terribly sorry for you loss. Koda will always be in your hearts forever. I looked up dysautonomia because I was curious as to what it was. I did read dysautonomia cause is unknown but one theory is Clostridium botulinum a soil-borne bacteria that can be found in rotting food and decaying flesh and may cause different toxins. Im not sure what koda may have gotten into but I would just be careful if you have any other dogs.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh dear, I was so happy an issue was found so it could be resolved.
Such sad news.

RIP beautiful puppy


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

so sorry for your loss :halogsd: run free sweet puppy....never have heard of dysautonomia/ has the vet seen other cases?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh I'm SO sorry. How heartbreaking for you.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This is so sad.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh No!!!! I came back here to see how Koda was doing  I am so sorry for your loss, this is devastating.

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. RIP handsome Koda..


----------

